# 720 Hi-Res Photos in Jelly Bean



## irvine32 (Jul 14, 2011)

As I'm sure 100% of you saw yesterday we now have the capability to have Hi-Res Contact photo which is great. Rather than use Facebook(leaving that thing) or HaxSync in the Play Store I tried uploading some contact photos within Chrome and I was going getting error for file to big. Does anyone know if eventually Google will crop it down to 720 or do we have to resize each photo?


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Possible that it just wasn't added in yet, being that this is still a preview build. I know that they definitely said that 720p photo's are in, I still like HaxSync though for their extra features.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mots (Jun 29, 2012)

Just wanted to inform you that HaxSync 2.3.5, which was released today, adds support for 720px contact images in Jelly Bean.


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm able to see hi-res pics on Jelly Bean from users that have a hi-res pic linked to their Google account. The same pictures show up as low-res on ICS on my Bionic. They look amazing on Jelly Bean..


----------

